# Is 480p the correct output resolution for my 42" plasma EDTV (852x480)?



## jkozlow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a 42" Panasonic Plasma EDTV (852x480) and while it accepts 480, 720p & 1080i inputs, as I understand it, the TV downconverts everything to 480p. Is this correct?

For awhile I had my vip622 set to output 1080i, but then realized that for any content that was natively 480p/720p, that the box would just be upscaling the resolution to 1080i for the TV to turnaround and downscale it to 480p. So I figured it would be best to have the vip622 do all the downscaling once (for content higher than 480p) so that the signal didn't get processed AGAIN at the TV. All the 480p SD channels should remain unprocessed in this case, while the HD channels will be downscaled by the vip622 instead of the TV. At least the 480p/720p channels won't be upscaled to 1080i and then downscaled by the TV.

Is my assumption that 480p is the best output setting for my TV correct? I could be totally wrong in my logic here, so please correct me if I am.

Thanks!


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

My understanding is that you are correct...I had a EDTV plasma and was only able to ever get 480p out of it. still better than a tube...


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

You are right, EDTV's highest resolution is 480P. A traditional TV would only display 480i. EDTV will accept higher formats, but down convert them to what it can display, 480P. You were pretty much right in your thoughts.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

Just wanted to mention that SD channels don't output in 480p but 480i. Not sure if you made a typo or really thought that so I threw this out there.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well theory's one thing but still it'll boil down to what looks best to your eyes.

When watching true HD content for example it may not necessarily be best to have the 622 set to 480p output. Your set might do a better job of converting the signal.

Watch a CBS 1080i football game for example. Try it with the 622 set to 1080i output and try it with it set to 480p output and see which, if either, looks better.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a Panasonic EDTV and played with the different resolutions when I first got my 622 and settled on 1080i as the best. I will check this again because your reasoning seems correct.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I also have a Panny 42" EDTV (TH-42PD25). I have settled on 1080i as the one to use. I just went with what looks the best to my eyes. 
My TV does not accept a 720p signal input though it does get 720p OTA using it's own tuner with an antenna.


----------



## tjweeks (Sep 8, 2007)

plasmacat said:


> I also have a Panny 42" EDTV (TH-42PD25). I have settled on 1080i as the one to use. I just went with what looks the best to my eyes.
> My TV does not accept a 720p signal input though it does get 720p OTA using it's own tuner with an antenna.


I have a Panasonic EDTV and a Pioneer 5070. The picture on the Panny is not as good as the Pioneer, but it's a close second.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Everyone I've heard of sends either 720p or 1080i to theirs. I have a Panasonic 37 in my bedroom that I send 720p to. I think the colors look better letting the TV do the scaling. Pick whatever looks best though.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Ditto.

For a 4-year-old PWD Panny, I've never liked using a 480p setting from the set-top box (OTA box, cable box or now 622). There is a slight loss of detail when using 480p.

720p vs. 1080i is toss-up for me - both for the 42 PWD or a newer HD 42 600U.


----------

